# ITL - Integrated Media Technology



## System (24 February 2013)

China Integrated Media Corporation Limted (CIK) is predominately focused on the Asian "GlassesFree 3D (autostereoscopic) Digital Advertising" and "Gaming and Entertainment" market sectors with specific focus in China.

http://www.chinamedia.com.au


----------



## System (18 October 2016)

On October 18th, 2016, China Integrated Media Corporation Limited (CIK) changed its name and ASX code to Integrated Media Technology Limited (ITL).


----------



## System (20 June 2018)

On June 15th, 2018, Integrated Media Technology Limited (ITL) was removed from the ASX's official list at the request of the Company, in accordance with Listing Rule 17.11.


----------

